# Fresh sausage with bloom?



## dac11011 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi,

I'm making a fresh sausage and I can't seem to get the nice red coloring throughout the sausage.  I'm still getting the greyish, brown hamburger look with some red.  My process has been: grind, season, mix, stuff.  Then I let it sit in the fridge stuffed over night (12-24 hours) and take it out hot smoke it to 165 IT in 2 hours.  I've also used Morton Tenderquick to help with color which has helped but doesn't seem to get it perfect throughout.

After I hot smoke it should I ice bath and let it sit at room temp for a couple of hours? Will this help with the color? I thought this would be dangerous to cool it off room temp to bloom and then serve.  Or does it need to then be reheated again to serve? This part is kind of confusing.

Any help would be much appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 26, 2016)

dac11011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making a fresh sausage and I can't seem to get the nice red coloring throughout the sausage.  I'm still getting the greyish, brown hamburger look with some red.  My process has been: grind, season, mix, stuff.  Then I let it sit in the fridge stuffed over night (12-24 hours) and take it out hot smoke it to 165 IT in 2 hours.  I've also used Morton Tenderquick to help with color which has helped but doesn't seem to get it perfect throughout.
> 
> ...


First of it looks like you need a proper 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF glad to have you along. I see you have been a member for a while but first post?? Love Lurkers LOL 

I know you are hot smoking and not using a cure#1,,, the cure also helps with the red color and flavor,,, never tried it hot smoking thou?? I would have thought MTQ would have done it?? If you use MTQ why not smoke low and slow since you have the cure in it?? 

Just an Idea,,, hopefully someone can chime in and help ya. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker,

DS


----------



## dac11011 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm getting some red blooming color but not the nice evenly red through out.  My guess is all the same rules apply with hot smoking as slow smoking (ice bath, bloom room temp) as long as I'm using a cure.

Thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 26, 2016)

D11011,I'm a bit confused as to what you are trying to make for sausage. Were you trying to make a kielbasa type sausage? You are talking about fresh sausage but are smoking it to 165 IT w/cure so you are making a smoked sausage. I use cure #1 with sausages that I smoke and get the nice red color you are looking for. You need an hour with no smoke and low heat (110) to dry your sausage and then bump up the heat and add smoke and you will get that color I believe you are striving for.


----------



## dac11011 (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes, smoked sausage.  I'm using Morton TQ and getting some red but not throughout evenly on the outside.  I think I'm missing the bloom part but I didn't know if this was safe and doable after with a hot smoked sausage.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 26, 2016)

Sounds like you're worried overmuch about this "bloom" thing. Frankly, I don't know what that means, and I've made some sausage....
Get some cure  #1 (either Prague or Instacure) and use 1tsp for 5# of meat. I don't use TQ for anything but Canadian Bacon. 
Putting it in cold water is just to stop it cooking once you hit your target temp. If it's cooked to temp. it should be safe to eat. Let it hang after smoking long enough to let it cool for packaging. You can also let it sit in the fridge overnight, which is what I usually do.
Keep reading in the Forum and don't give up!
Dan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2016)

Just thought I would say welcome don't give up keep looking for the answer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2016)

Blooming is safe with Cured Smoked Sausage, Cure #1 or MTQ, however it only effects the Color of the Casing and will do nothing for the interior. When the sausage is showered or soaked in cold water, the surface can get pale with a washed out color. Blooming, more specifically Air Drying lets the finished color deepen and look redder and more appetizing.

You specific Recipe and detailed procedure would be helpful. At this point your post reads like you are using too little MTQ and possibly not adding it correctly for full affect...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2016)

How long are you letting the meat "cure" before stuffing or smoking?  I shoot for 24-36 hours, it lets the cure do its thing.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 26, 2016)

dac11011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making a fresh sausage and I can't seem to get the nice red coloring throughout the sausage. Fresh sausage will not turn red through out if cure is not used. You can hot smoke the sausage and attain a smoke ring. To hot smoke fresh sausage smoke it at 180 degrees until reaches 160 IT    I'm still getting the grayish, brown hamburger look with some red.  My process has been: grind, season, mix, stuff.  Then I let it sit in the fridge stuffed over night (12-24 hours) and take it out hot smoke it to 165 IT in 2 hours.  I've also used Morton Tender quick to help with color which has helped but doesn't seem to get it perfect throughout. If you are adding MTQ the sausage is no longer fresh sausage. Use Morton's tender quick at 1 1/2 teaspoon per lb of meat and omit the salt in the recipe. If you are using a premix i would switch to  cure #1
> 
> ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 26, 2016)

boykjo said:


>









What Joe said.

BTW

Blooming is just a fancy word for cooling and Insta cure and prague powder is the same as cure 1. If your in Canada or overseas cure may be called something else. Also MTQ should not be used with cure 1 or 2


----------



## dac11011 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the help.. definitely answered all my questions.


----------



## Gwanger (May 6, 2018)

dac11011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making a fresh sausage and I can't seem to get the nice red coloring throughout the sausage.  I'm still getting the greyish, brown hamburger look with some red.  My process has been: grind, season, mix, stuff.  Then I let it sit in the fridge stuffed over night (12-24 hours) and take it out hot smoke it to 165 IT in 2 hours.  I've also used Morton Tenderquick to help with color which has helped but doesn't seem to get it perfect throughout.
> 
> ...


I don't understand, you are saying you are making fresh sausage but later in post you are saying that you are adding cure  fresh sausage doesn't have cure in it, you need to listen to some of the sausage makers on forum and you need to learn more ,you are confusing yourself, there is a difference between fresh and cured sausage


----------



## smokeymose (May 9, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> I don't understand, you are saying you are making fresh sausage but later in post you are saying that you are adding cure  fresh sausage doesn't have cure in it, you need to listen to some of the sausage makers on forum and you need to learn more ,you are confusing yourself, there is a difference between fresh and cured sausage


I've been using Cure #1 in all my sausage for a couple of years now, smoked or "fresh". It does add a little color to the fresh and it adds a bit of safety when you hang dry it a bit before packaging.
I think dac is just learning the terminology....


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> fresh sausage doesn't have cure in it,


I also put cure 1 in fresh sausage . Makes a great grilled sausage .


----------



## Gwanger (May 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I also put cure 1 in fresh sausage . Makes a great grilled sausage .


Dac- I understand that you are looking for red meat in your sausage I am no expert and have been making sausage for many years and when I am looking for answers I turn to people on this forum or go to a book by Rytec Kutas."Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing" I sugest getting a copy he explains the whole curing process, different cures and how cures work, difference between fresh and cured sausage he has many recipes. I suggest getting and reading, a lot of your questions will be answered and you will be on your way, You will find it on AMAZON. hope this helps


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 10, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Dac- I understand that you are looking for red meat in your sausage I am no expert and have been making sausage for many years and when I am looking for answers I turn to people on this forum or go to a book by Rytec Kutas."Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing" I sugest getting a copy he explains the whole curing process, different cures and how cures work, difference between fresh and cured sausage he has many recipes. I suggest getting and reading, a lot of your questions will be answered and you will be on your way, You will find it on AMAZON. hope this helps



I second this,  that book was a great read, and especially helpful in getting started in understanding some of the concepts and procedures.


----------



## smokeymose (May 13, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> I second this,  that book was a great read, and especially helpful in getting started in understanding some of the concepts and procedures.


I "third" that. I just got the book a couple of months ago and wish I'd read it sooner. Never mind the recipes, just the explanation of terms and history are fascinating.


----------

